# fly line problems



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

My buddy that works at black fly in Jacksonville said they had to ship back a whole shipment of airflow said all of it was defective and was doing the same thing


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

DAMNIT, I bought the line from the Jacksonville black fly not to long ago. What should I do?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would contact airflow they prob already know about them producing a bad batch


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good idea thank you!


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just sent them an email, hopefully they get back to me. I wanna fish but this is becoming to frustrating. Curious, what does stretching your line do?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Just sent them an email, hopefully they get back to me. I wanna fish but this is becoming to frustrating. Curious, what does stretching your line do?


Keeps it from coiling, removed the memory the line retains from being on the reel all week between fishing trips.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

thats a good idea lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's why I extremely dislike AirFlo lines. Always having issues. I got a brand new 9wt Ridgeline and it came with a tear in the running line, and it coiled and knotted up constantly. They claim it's a "Non-Stretch" line, and it doesn't have that stretch that other lines have. So stretching it in the morning isn't very easy like it is with other lines. 

I switched over to Royal Wulff's Triangle Taper and haven't looked back.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

They told me soak it in hot water and stretch it, which effective made it worse. SO TANGLED and wrinkly. Got them to exchange my line out, but i have to ship it to WA. Hopefully it doesnt take forever, in in south west florida for tarpon and snook with no fly line 

A buddy of mine told me to check out wulff triangle taper, if this happens again with airflow im gonna check it out


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I got 99 problems but fly line ain't one. 

Wullf's Triangle


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Which wulff do you recommend?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 4 setups all with SA mastery textured. I got the Wullf Triangle taper used from a member here for my six weight and find its a better shooting line. 

Just my opinion


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'm selling 8wt wulff line WF8F if you want it for half price


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe you got a bad line, because I do not have any problems with any of my AirFlo lines. Have a buddy who uses Air Flo lines and fishes them a lot. He had one tear and they replaced it no problem.
I am going to try a wulff line, hear lots of good things about them.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just sent mine back, and I hope it doesn't take to log because this is my only rod and reel at the moment.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I throw wullf on my 6, 7, 8, and 9 weight rods and absolutely love it. Been using the Bermuda Triangle taper, and just ordered the Bernmuda short in 7wt, and ambush in 6wt to play with. Hope to have more info for you about how these versions perform soon....


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

i just found the line to be too heavy.

If you in SW Florida and in need of line fast shoot me a PM.
I have a few boxes of different 9wt lines around the house I would sell and ship on monday (You would have tuesday)


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Which wulff do you recommend?


I personally use the Bermuda Triangle Taper 2 tone. I have the 30' shooting head on my 8wt and 12wt, and I have the 25' shooting head on my 9wt. It's harder to carry more line with the 9wt short head, but it rockets out of the rod tip, so carrying line isn't a big deal. If I was fishing around mangroves and stuff, I'd go for the 25'. But out in open water, I prefer the 30' shooting head.


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

picked up some cheap rio its okay.... not a huge fan... still no word back on my airflow..


----------



## Fitbmx123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Got the airflow back, ad they sent the wrong line. 12 wt tarpon line. Im tempted to sell it and get some new line. I anyone wants it, or wants to trade im all ears, if not im gonna send it back again. I have some rio and hate it with a passion, I HAVE to get some different line on here ASAP PM me if you have any extra line laying around or if you want this brand new in the box air flow 12 wt floating tarpon line. I need 9 wt Floating permit, bonefish, redfish line or something


----------

